# Wrist wraps



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Evening all,

Been feeling my wrists ache a fair bit from going heavy of pressing movement so I'm looking to invest in some wrist wraps.

Can anybody recommend ones they have/used?

Thanks.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I use these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boxter-Weight-Lifting-Wrist-Wraps-Bandage-Hand-Support-GYM-Straps-Cotton-Grip-/172011396910?var=&hash=item280cad9f2e:m:m5YSiWElLKcBgYCipilfbhQ

They give enough support, without being too stiff. If you are a powerlifter, then I would suggest something different, and better quality.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I use these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boxter-Weight-Lifting-Wrist-Wraps-Bandage-Hand-Support-GYM-Straps-Cotton-Grip-/172011396910?var=&hash=item280cad9f2e:m:m5YSiWElLKcBgYCipilfbhQ
> 
> They give enough support, without being too stiff. If you are a powerlifter, then I would suggest something different, and better quality.


 I'm using them at the min, broke my wrist and its still a bit weak, but these help loads :thumbup1:


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

dont forget to strengthen your wrist aswell.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

schiek padded straps , best ive used, better then the ironmind straps i use


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I use these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boxter-Weight-Lifting-Wrist-Wraps-Bandage-Hand-Support-GYM-Straps-Cotton-Grip-/172011396910?var=&hash=item280cad9f2e:m:m5YSiWElLKcBgYCipilfbhQ
> 
> They give enough support, without being too stiff. If you are a powerlifter, then I would suggest something different, and better quality.


 ordered, thank you


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

If your wrists/grip is weak, do more forearm training.

Dont use straps just to bypass the sign your getting.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Little Keezy said:


> If your wrists/grip is weak, do more forearm training.
> 
> Dont use straps just to bypass the sign your getting.


 I'll only be using them on my 'heavy' bench workouts


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

I understand what you want to use them for.

Im saying if I notice I have a weakness in some part of my form, I will work on correcting it.

Shortcuts cause injuries.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Versa grips pro, can use for pushing and pulling exercises


 how much were they if you don't mind me asking?



Little Keezy said:


> I understand what you want to use them for.
> 
> Im saying if I notice I have a weakness in some part of my form, I will work on correcting it.
> 
> Shortcuts cause injuries.


 I understand what you're saying.

But using wrist wraps on my heavy bench lifts is smarter than being injured. 
It's the same principle as using a belt for heavy deadlifts/squats.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Get a pair of 24" wrist wraps, powerlifting ones. Does not matter what brand, they are all the same as they are designed to the same competition specifications. Look to spend £20 averagely.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Get a pair of 24" wrist wraps, powerlifting ones. Does not matter what brand, they are all the same as they are designed to the same competition specifications. Look to spend £20 averagely.


 Thank you - I'll be demoing the ones Dark Sim recommended and take it from there.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I ordered them in America, think they were about $50


 thank you


----------



## Hoodie (Mar 12, 2016)

I'd recommend these ones from Schiek. I think they have different lengths though these are 12"


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> I ordered them in America, think they were about $50


 Bit more to get them in UK I think. If memory serves they are around £60 from Amazon.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mogadishu said:


> dont forget to strengthen your wrist aswell.


 Check out the hair wiggle :lol:


----------

